# In-Depth Family Tree



## Erestor Arcamen (Aug 31, 2022)

Someone on Reddit created a very very detailed Family Tree of Middle Earth. It can be found here:







Source:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/tolkienfans/comments/x2c535

The OP also included a handy dandy PDF guide for the tree:








People of Lord of the Rings .pdf


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 31, 2022)

I don't know why, but whenever I hear "family tree" in relation to Tolkien/Middle-Earth, the first thought that crosses my mind is:

_House of Finwé._


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Aug 31, 2022)

Vilisse said:


> I don't know why, but whenever I hear "family tree" in relation to Tolkien/Middle-Earth, the first thought that crosses my mind is:
> 
> _House of Finwé._


I'm sure they're there somewhere


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 31, 2022)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> I'm sure they're there somewhere


I saw them in there already, near the top, under the Noldor.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Aug 31, 2022)

Amazing work. I feel as if I need a wall sized mural to fully take it all in.

Correction: two walls - there's no Hobbits, and they deserve a wall of their own


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 31, 2022)

Ealdwyn said:


> Correction: two walls - there's no Hobbits, and they deserve a wall of their own


Correction, there are Hobbits, pretty far down, wedged between the Dwarves and the descendants of Isildur ...
... but far fewer than in the four family trees in the appendix C to LoTR.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Aug 31, 2022)

Olorgando said:


> Correction, there are Hobbits, pretty far down, wedged between the Dwarves and the descendants of Isildur ...
> ... but far fewer than in the four family trees in the appendix C to LoTR.


You're right! I didn't scroll far enough down or across


----------



## Ent (Aug 31, 2022)

If I could get it in an 8 ft by 10 ft size I might be able to read it. ☹️

Oh I see. One downloads the beastie and then it is scalable. How clever.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Aug 31, 2022)

Apparently this is version 7, so they've been working on this for a while.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Aug 31, 2022)

Well-aged Enting said:


> If I could get it in an 8 ft by 10 ft size I might be able to read it. ☹️
> 
> Oh I see. One downloads the beastie and then it is scalable. How clever.


Yeah but if I scale it so that it fits on screen then I can't read it *sigh*.


----------



## Ent (Aug 31, 2022)

Ealdwyn said:


> Yeah but if I scale it so that it fits on screen then I can't read it *sigh*.


Yes, one needs to take it in smaller sections... increasing the likelihood of overlooking something. 
But that plus the extensive "People of Lord of the Rings" are pretty nifty additions to a desktop...


----------



## Ent (Aug 31, 2022)

Well-aged Enting said:


> Yes, one needs to take it in smaller sections... increasing the likelihood of overlooking something.
> But that plus the extensive "People of Lord of the Rings" are pretty nifty additions to a desktop...



I must be missing something though because I'm not seeing any Hobbitses on the "People of Middle Earth" .pdf though some are on the chart.
Must still be part of the 'work in progress.' (or I'm blind... a distinct possibility.)


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Aug 31, 2022)

Well-aged Enting said:


> I must be missing something though because I'm not seeing any Hobbitses on the "People of Middle Earth" .pdf though some are on the chart.
> Must still be part of the 'work in progress.' (or I'm blind... a distinct possibility.)


Sadly, I don't think they're included


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 31, 2022)

That is sad. I did a genealogy chart of Hobbits on my wall for a while in my Tolkien-themed space. It looks awesome, but not nearly as in depth with different races as this chart.


----------

